# Cable remote not recognizing HT



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Just installed a Panasonic HD tv and upgraded my cable (specs listed below). My problem is that the universal remote for the cable box will only recognize my JVC HT to turn it off. It won't turn it on with the tv and cable box and none of the HT/DVD function buttons work from the remote. The setup for the universal remote gives two options for linking components. I can enter the 3 digit code from their list that matches my component or I can do the search routine. There is only one code listed for a JVC DVD and that doesn't work. There are 6 codes listed for JVC under AUX and 2 of those codes will turn off my JVC HT but that's all. Same problem when I use the search routine for setup. The instructions with the remote say that if a code works to turn off a component, but none of the functions work, then use the next code. That just gives me the same result. Any suggestions? Thanks.
Panasonic 42" Plasma 
JVC Digital Theater Sys THA35
Cable box is a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 3250HD
Remote is a CLIKR-5 UR5U-8800L-TWR


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Universal MX350.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

I just looked at the MX350 on line. It controls 10 components and costs $150. The universal that came with the cable box controls 5, which is plenty. I'd like to find how I could use the remote I have if possible.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I've never had much luck with universal remotes that come with cable or satellite. They never seem to be capable of controlling much of anything. 

I'd also suggest a good universal remote,... my preference is Harmony. Money well spent!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You can find the MX350 for around $100. It is just one of several options. The one for all remotes can be had for a lot less. You are mostly stuck with the codes that they give you with the SA remotes. They are preprogrammed with the codes and if the codes were not available to them when the remote was designed you are out of luck. You will need a remote with more felxibility, more modern and extensive code sets, or learning capability.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... unfortunately those remotes are not really adequate... they just don't do everything most of us need.

I too would suggest a better learning remote if you can swing it. You'll be much happier in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

So any of the better remotes, like the MX350 or the Harmony, WILL recognize my JVC HT? Or MIGHT recognize it? I want to be sure before I get one. 
Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

They might have the codes built into their library, but if they don't if the remote has a learning ability, which these generally do, you can duplicate the controls on the JVC remote.

I strongly suggest the Universal over the Harmony. Our designers and programmers have repeatedly found that they are more flexible and robust for tricky devices, and we have had fewer failures. We discontinued the Harmony products in favor of Universal after several experiences with products for which they were not adequate. I also sent more of them back for exchange due to defectives.

Check out the one-for-all remotes as well. They have some very flexible cheap remotes with learning capability.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Based on the suggestions from all of you I've been doing some on line research. I went to the Universal site and also did searches on the major brands and models. The reviews I saw were overwhelmingly pro Universal. It looks like the Universal R7 would be all I would need and should recognize the JVC HT according to the stellar reviews I read from owners. I know it's not a fancy pro model with LCD, but shouldn't it do just fine?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I cannot dispute what Leonard said as I have no experience with the Universal. I can say that the Harmony's are pretty simple, just plug it into your computer, pick the equipment you want to control and download the latest updates. I'd bet that >97% of the time their database already has whatever you need to program the remote to control any of your devices. 

Then again,...maybe I need to look at Universal when I'm ready for my next remote :scratchhead:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Mark, 

Leonard's comments made me feel exactly the same way. I like my Harmony and have had no problems at all. Customer service has been responsive, and their database is pretty much always up-to-date. Still, when the time comes for a new remote, I'll definitely consider Universal in addition to Harmony.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Keep my comments in context. We have done hundreds of systems, so we run into the problems that many people never see. Logitech support has been great on the Harmony remotes, but we had more occasion to use it. They work great until you run into some device that throws a curve, then they can be quite frustrating. Good product most of the time, but guys who do a lot of systems end up with the Universal or a cheaper solution such as the OFA.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

For my theater, I have a Harmony 880. For my living room, I have a cheap Philips universal learning remote, which I picked up at Best Buy for ~$20. It's a bit cluttered but it works just fine.


----------

